# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  أندرويد في بداياته كان مصممًا كنظام تشغيل للكاميرات!

## mohamed73

قبل  حوالي 10 سنوات تقريبًا، وقبل أن تستحوذ غوغل على أندرويد ويصل إلى ما هو  عليه الآن، كان آندي روبين ومن معه من مؤسسي أندرويد الأصليين يخططون  لبرمجة هذه المنصة لتحسين الاتصال بين الكاميرات الرقمية وأجهزة الكمبيوتر،  وليس كما هي عليه حاليًا؛ منصة لتشغيل الهواتف الذكية.
وحسب ما أشار التقرير الصادر عن موقع PCWorld، فإن آندي روبين، مؤسس أندرويد ورئيس تطوير أندرويد سابقًا، وأثناء حديثٍ له في القمة الاقتصادية في طوكيو عام 2004، أظهر شرائح تتحدث عن تكنولوجيا أندرويد التي كانت مخصصة للكاميرات.
وأوضح  روبن للموقع بأن المنصة التي تم العمل عليها في البداية لتكون نظام تشغيل  كاميرات، هي نفسها بالضبط التي أصبحت للهواتف المحمولة، وبسبب نضوج سوق  الهواتف المزودة بكاميرات تم إعادة النظر في جعل المنصة خاصة بالهواتف.  وقرر المؤسسون حينها أن الكاميرات الرقمية ليست سوقًا كبيرًا بما فيه  الكفاية، وقال روبين أنه كان متخوفًا من المنافسة مع مايكروسوفت ومن  سيمبيان، بينما لم يشعر بالخوف من آيفون بعد؛ لأنه لم يكن موجودًا في ذلك  الوقت أساسًا.
وكان السبب وراء جعل أندرويد مفتوح المصدر هو لخفض  أسعار الهواتف لكي لا يسبب سعر ترخيص نظام التشغيل تكلفة أكبر على المصنعين  وبالتالي على المستهلكين، وليصل لأكبر عدد ممكن من المستخدمين.
وكما  نعلم جميعًا، على الرغم من أن أندرويد بدأ رحلته مع الهواتف الذكية، ومن  ثم توجه إلى الحواسب اللوحية، إلا أن ما كان مخطط له منذ البداية يتم  تنفيذه هذه الأيام، فبفضل المصدر المفتوح الذي جاء به شهدنا عدّة كاميرات  ذكية جديدة تعمل بنظام تشغيل أندرويد، أمثال Galaxy Camera من سامسونج  وسلسلة COOLPLIX S من Nikon وكذلك كاميرات من شركة Polaroid.
ولم  يقتصر الأمر على هذا فقط، حيث نسمع كل فترة بابتكارات جديدة تعتمد بمجملها  على نظام أندرويد ومنها أجهزة التلفاز الذكية ونظارة غوغل، وتدور مؤخرًا  العديد من الشائعات والتقارير التي تتحدث عن ساعات ذكية تعمل بنظام  أندرويد.

----------

